# Possible land available in SC



## Just 1 More (Jan 5, 2007)

ANyone looking for land to lease in South Carolina? Just got word there might be something available.. but no details as of yet


----------



## 904ryan (Jan 5, 2007)

Please send me an email when you get details. Im looking for a lease in SC or GA right now. razz3434@yahoo.com
thanks,


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jan 5, 2007)

were at in SC?


----------



## ixibiggreg (Jan 5, 2007)

when you get the details on the info  e mail me   ixibiggregixi@aol.com  Thanks


----------



## jbi1104 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd be interested as well.  jbi104@yahoo.com

Regards


----------



## Local Boy (Jan 5, 2007)

Let me know also (SC resident).


Thanks!

sid3512@msn.com


----------



## DRod121 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd be interested in the lease as well.  Please let me know.   DRod121@aol.com       Thanks


----------



## Hunter (Jan 7, 2007)

*S C  Lease*

I would be interested   hunter8656@earthlink.net


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is a small list of what I know so far.. NO, I do not have maps or prices yet,, but i'm sure that info is coming soon
1449 acres in Fairfield
261 acres in Fairfield
477 acres in Aiken
1486 in Abbeville

346 acres in Glascock/Warren (GA)


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 8, 2007)

anywhere from 7.50-8.50/ac including insurance


----------



## 904ryan (Jan 8, 2007)

where abouts is Fairfield SC ?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 8, 2007)

904ryan said:


> where abouts is Fairfield SC ?



Did you see tha part where I said I didn't have maps yet??


----------



## jbi1104 (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe Fairfield is near Hilton Head.  I'd be interested in knowing more on the Abbeville tract when information becomes available.


----------



## Local Boy (Jan 9, 2007)

Fairfield county is north of Columbia.


----------



## Buckfever (Jan 9, 2007)

Interested in the 261 acres in Fairfield, SC when you get the info and maps. Send me a P.M. when you get these if it's not already spoken for.......BF


----------



## 2500hd (Jan 9, 2007)

VERY INTERESTED IN THE GLASCOCK COUNTY.
SEND ME A PM WITH INFO WHEN YOU HAVE IT.
THANKS.


----------



## Missykea (Jan 13, 2007)

Please email me with prices, harvest reports, rules etc..... Thanks Melissa   missykea@aol.com


----------



## jmorgan (Jan 16, 2007)

please pass on any information u have... 
very interested in Aiken SC or Glaslock/Warren Ga
email cub7042@yahoo.com


----------



## alton (Dec 29, 2007)

very interested in hunting lease in sc pm me if you have any info about land in sc it can be private land or forestry.


----------



## Missykea (Jan 1, 2008)

*please send me info*



Just 1 More said:


> ANyone looking for land to lease in South Carolina? Just got word there might be something available.. but no details as of yet




please email me at Mransome@windstream.net with any info you may have on this


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 1, 2008)

properties were leased


----------

